# Password protect a program?



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Is there anyway to password protect a program on a windows computer? I want it so that when somebody attempts to open it, a prompt comes up asking for a password.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Might depend on the version of Windows...

In any event, you can password protect a folder, so IF you can't protect the file... you could protect the folder that it resides within and that would serve the same purpose.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Its 64 bit Windows 7. I need to either be able to install a second version of firefox with a different profile and password protect it, or install Chrome and password protect it. I also need Windows to act normally, just like it always does, unless that program/file it clicked on.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> Its 64 bit Windows 7. I need to either be able to install a second version of firefox with a different profile and password protect it, or install Chrome and password protect it. I also need Windows to act normally, just like it always does, unless that program/file it clicked on.


I use a program called Lockbox to password protect a sensitive folder on my work computer. I'm not sure if an executable file can be password protected like that...


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Why not just create a user profile and password protect that? Each user has a different FF profile.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

4HiMarks said:


> Why not just create a user profile and password protect that? Each user has a different FF profile.


He wants to be stealthy.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

How about not installing Firefox at all?

http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/firefox_portable/


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mobandit said:


> I use a program called Lockbox to password protect a sensitive folder on my work computer. I'm not sure if an executable file can be password protected like that...


Is it "My Lockbox" software ? http://download.cnet.com/My-Lockbox/3000-2144_4-10789387.html


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

If you're in a corporation, you probably don't want to do that. I'm betting it's against your company's policy. Besides, I'm betting you don't have admin rights and wouldn't be able to do what you want anyway.

If you're a small company, or it's YOUR company - never mind!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.truecrypt.org/

Create a file or partition and then just encrypt/protect it then mount/open when you want to use that version.

Of course this doesn't stop being stealthy at all if people know what they're doing so I guess it depends on what it is your really attempting to do. If you're attempting to have some anonymity on your browsing then you need to do more than just have a spare version that people can't use.

If your goal is to just have it so that people can't use the autologins there are better ways to do that as well.

So there are better options depending on what the end goal really is.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

If you just want anonymous browsing, FF (and most modern browsers) have a Private mode (aka pr0n mode) where your history isn't tracked.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

4HiMarks said:


> If you just want anonymous browsing, FF (and most modern browsers) have a Private mode (aka pr0n mode) where your history isn't tracked.


It's not really private if one knows where to look. However since the OP never came back to state what he was attempting to do it's just speculation.


----------

